

Reporter goes rogue on RT, blasts "horrific" homophobia - jdmitch
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/08/21/james_kirchick_reporter_goes_rogue_on_rt_to_bash_network_for_coverage_of.html

======
anovikov
Government should not invent laws out of some theoretical concepts. Laws work
only when they formalize, cement and enforce the established practice and
traditions. In this case, we can unfortunately only tell that the anti-gay law
is good. The vast majority of Russian people, and other peoples populating
Russia, are strictly against any diversity in this field. It is not mr. Putin
or the government, it is the Russian people that is the problem, and the free
world should better learn it and take into account than try to fix.

~~~
flagnog
so you're saying the laws in favor of slavery, and against homosexuality,
should have been kept? Because they were the established practice and
tradition...

~~~
anovikov
Both were results of societal changes, not laws. First traditions changed,
then did the laws. Attempt of government to 'teach the people to be good guys'
through laws only alienates people from the government. While of course, i
have nothing against gays, but i have a tooth on the Orthodox church and other
institutions which makes Russians so much like cavemen.

